# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  1

## Skeeter

1

----------


## JohnandJean

You should be able to do Pearl Harbor......generally there is a pretty long line to take the boat over to the USS Arizona monument...but you'll be getting there pretty early in the day.  Other than that....Waikiki Beach is a nice place to kill some time.  After being on Lanai.....it will seem like Grand Central Station though but better than sitting at the airport.  If you are feeling energetic....catch a cab to the Diamond Head Park and take the trail up (but perhaps you won't want to get all sweaty before getting on the plane). You don't really have enough time to get to the North Shore. We did something similar inbound into Kauai year before last but had a little more time than you'll have.

----------


## JohnandJean

Should be some cabs around......but whoever takes you out there will pick you up (at least in our experience in Honolulu)...just get their card and give them a call when you are ready.  You are looking at a minimum of 45 minutes in line for the Arizona and probably more that time of day....tours start at 8 am.

----------


## JohnandJean

Not a wait from the Arizona....you'll spend about 30 total minutes on the tour if my memory serves me right.  The line getting to the ferry is the longest part......when you pull up in the cab you'll see the line and get an idea how long a wait you are in for.  It is worth the wait.....very moving.

----------

